#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What are the main factors in CMS Migration?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

CMS migration is the process of transferring details from a Web CMS to a new system. 
It's usually happen during the upgrading of a web content management system (WCM).


Can you guys tell me the main factors of CMS Migration?

----------

